# I need advice about getting a Dog (Updated!)



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Hello all you ladies with your lovely fur babies, I hope you can give me some advice. 

I am looking to rehome a dog. I am self employed and plan on working from home now instead of the office which means that for the first time since I left my parents I am able to get a dog - something I have desperately wanted to do for years however been prevented from doing so because of full time employment. 

I would like a retriever as I am used to the breed (Parents, Grandparents and Neighbours have had them) and I know they are big soft lumps. Most importantly I want one that wants lots of cuddles and love. I am good for two to three walks a day but I don't want anything that's loopy as I will be working from home so can only spend so much time with them (hence not getting a puppy). My only concern with a retriever is the malting but I think I can live with that! 

I am really conscious of the fact that hopefully we will also be adding to our family with a baby in the next couple of years and I am quite worried about this in terms of how it might impact on the dog and whether I could truly trust the dog around the baby etc etc. I know the advice is to get a puppy and bring it up with the babies so it understand's the pecking order from the start, however I don't want to wait, goodness know's we might never have babies and I don't want to put off getting a dog any longer. I know we could give one a smashing home. 

I would really welcome everyones thought's on this and any other suggestions of soft loveable family breeds. Also what do I say to the rehoming people if they ask if we are going to have children, if I say yes, might this mean they won't give us one? 

Thanks ladies for your thoughts. 

Greeneyed xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Greeneyed,

What a lovely idea, especially rehoming a dog, sounds like you have wanted to do this for quite a while now so its great you have decided to go ahead and now is the right time for you  

The re-homing centre certainly won't say they won't give you a dog because you will have children one day, I would tell them because I should imagine they will use this to help decide which dog would suit you.  They will take into account you will have children one day and give you a dog whose temperment is suited to this, not nervous or snappy etc, already used to children.  

I can't comment on retrievers hun as have no experience with them really but they are lovely dogs, I should imagine they need quite a lot of excercise, great when the weather is good but not so lovely in the winter.  But i'm not good at cold and wet I don't like it   
Malting is a pain but we put up with it for our furbabies, they are worth getting the vacuum out a bit more often as they bring so much joy.  Has been a while since I've been to a rehoming centre, I just get too upset, but there are probably lots of lovely Heinz 57 varieties out there looking for homes.  Again  I know there are lots of greyhounds desperate for homes, I don't know enough to comment about their nature but would be worth a look into, there are many retired at a young age who need homes.

I am very biased here but cannot find fault with the nature of cavailer king charles spaniels, no good if you want a big dog though.  They are loving, funny and have the sweetest nature, always at your side.  Defintely suitable when there are children around ... I have one and everyone especially children loves her .... in the summer when the children are playing in the street if I walk her its like being the pied piper they all follow me, they don't know my name but always run shouting for her and follow us on our walk   They are proper lap dogs but love a play, love walks (not in the rain luckily for me  ), love cuddle, love just to be sat next to you.

I am sure after a few trips to re-homing centres you will have your mind made up for you ... he/she will pick you and you will know that's the one who is going home with you.  I don't think you need to wait and bring a puppy up with the babies, sounds like you care enough to be able to handle it when the babies arrive.

Good luck, let us know how you get on xx


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Greeneyed

We have a doberdor - doberman - labrador cross who is 2 and a half years old. He was a rescue but we got him when he was 10 weeks old. What is important whatever the breed of dog is that they are sufficiently stimulated and yours will be with 2 to three walks a day and they are brought up to know the pecking order in the house.

When Monty was born we were worried how the dog would behave even though he has a very gentle nature and is not aggresive at all. The dog is totally fine. The only thing we have to watch is the dog trying to lick the baby and also he used to drop his ball in the moses basket hoping that Monty would throw it for him. My fear is that the dog will accidentally hurt the baby by pawing him or standing on him. We just apply coomon sense and never leave the two alone together. It just meant buying a couple of extra baby gates.

My in-laws are absolutely paranoid about the dog and the baby after hearing the recent horror stories where children have tradgically died as a result of attacks, spcially given that Dyson (the dog) has the same colouring as a rottie. In all of these incidents the dog was not part of the immediate family of the baby or child. In the most recent incident there was quite possibly a history to the dog given that the owners had had her for 6 months yet she was 2 and a half years old. For this reason I would be cautious about getting a rescue dog unless you can be certain about its history. However this does not mean that you should not get a rescue dog, simply that you should take into account that not everyone will tell the truth when they give up a dog for rehoming.

I am sure that you will find the right dog for you and will not regret it!!!

Helen
x


----------



## clairekentuk (Mar 21, 2007)

I would also be cautious about getting a rescue dog if you plan to have a baby, you can never be certain what has happened in their past and no matter what breed they are they can have deep rooted issues. 
I have had a rescue Labrador X for around 2 years and she is the perfect dog except from a severe phobia of thunder, fireworks, hail, certain tv programmes...... 
These didnt manifest straight away and we love her very much and have up until now put up with the chewed doors, windows etc. 
We are however having to consider if we can keep her indefinitely with a baby on the way as she becomes uncontrollable so suddenly.
In the rescue centre we would never have thought that she could cause so much devastation but she can, she loses her mind with fear and doesnt think twice about jumping from upstairs windows let alone jumping on a baby.
We also have a labrador puppy and although she is lively she is crate trained and has plenty of time with the family but this not only calms a dog down and helps them feel secure it would also give you a break while trying to work. 
Im not trying to put you off a rescue because they need a home as well as the puppies but with babies planned i think it best to consider raising the dog in the home.


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

We have a Golden Retriever that we have raised from a puppy    The breed is fantastic with children as a rule (every breed will have it's exceptions....)  Ours is super soppy, and wouldn't know what teeth were for if they bit him!    My son rolls all over him and they play tug of war and I have every confidence in my dog.  I think you can only gain this kind of confidence from a dog that you have raised from a puppy.  In my opinion rescue dogs are generally in need of new homes for a reason.  If you can get one that has just been given up by a loving owner due to restricted mobility, bereavement etc then you are probably ok but I would exercise caution over any dog that has been neglected or mistreated or has had more than one home.

When my dog went through his puppy stage he was very boisterous and had very sharp teeth resulting in a few ripped clothes here and there    I am not sure I would have been happy about him being around a toddler at that stage (not because he was dangerous but because neither of them would have known their own strengths or weaknesses and when to stop).  However, a few months on he was the most placid dog ever.  The only grief we get these days are lots of doggy hairs and muddy paws as he can spot a muddy puddle from half a mile away   

Labradors are great, friendly dogs too.  And I grew up with a Springer Spaniel who although boisterous had the most fantastic temperament.  

Good luck with your choice  

Fluffs xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Not that I'm trying to use emotional blackmail to make you rescue a retriever Greeneyed...  But check out this site, I'm sat here in  and want to go and rescue them all!

http://www.retrieverrescue.net/

We have a Golden Retriever called Teddy he's 4 in February and he's such a beautiful dog, he's calm, obedient, loving and just my baby really. He was attacked by a German Shepherd at beginning of December and has been very ill as a result with an abcess on his shoulder and every week for weeks now he's been having it drained with no anaesthetic or anything and not even growled or squealed, he's just sat there nuzzling his nose into my shoulder until it's over!

I really can't recommend retrievers enough, he's an absolutely sweetie. You already know about the hair and I won't lie, there's bl00dy loads of it!  However, hoovering 2 times a day is worth it to have him here! 

Axxxxx

/links


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks ladies for all your thoughts. 

I would love a pup but I really don't think it would be feasible when I am running my business from home - The time I would need to spend toilet training etc should be time I was working and I just know that there is no way I would be motivated to do any work with a cute little puppy running around. (It will be hard enough to detach myself from a dog!) To be honest though I would welcome more thoughts on this though in terms of how much time I would have to invest and for how long - I am assuming I would need to be with a pup all day every day for a while? 

I agree with your concerns re rescue dogs, my plan is to contact retriever rescue (Thanks Mandy I had already looked at that - the one on the home page with the teddy in her mouth is just gorgeous!) and also to contact all the local reputable breeders, incase any of their pups come back to them needing a new home. I will try not to let my heart rule my head and make sure I know as much as possible about any potential dog - I know it may take a few months but I'll try to be patient and make sure I get the right one. 

Mandy sorry to hear about Teddy! My last retriever was also attacked by a GS whilst out walking which went right for her throat it was very scary. I hope Teddy is better soon. 

Love Greeneyed x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi Greeneyed. I have 2 golden retrievers that we got as puppies. Honey is 4 and Daisy (in my pic) is just about to hit 1. They are a fantastic breed and perfect for cuddles and affection. 

If you're thinking about a puppy there are lots of good and bad points. They are extremely hard work as they don't understand house rules for a while and there's the toilet training and play they'll need. They do however sleep a lot of the day so you would have long periods of respite, and until they're 6 months they shouldn't go on very long walks so you would gain a bit of time there. I adore both of ours but have to admit that just the thought of a puppy in the house makes me tired. 

If you went for a rescue dog the rehomers should only match you with a dog that could be trusted with children if you explain the situation to them. 

V exciting time getting a dog. Ours are the light of our lives.


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

thanks Cath, I would love a puppy but just not sure I can commit the time. Also our whole house is carpeted! We are going to have the kitchen and dining room flagged next winter so the dog can run in and out with muddy feet without us worying we'll have to wipe her down but we can't afford to do it till then.


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Greeneyed

Teddy has never been a minutes trouble and I got him at 8 weeks old! We've had firm ground rules from day 1 about getting up on furniture, jumping up etc.  We went to socialisation classes one evening a week for about 6 weeks and then we've just kept the training up ourselves.  We found with Ted that he had spurts of energy in an evening where he'd play and you'd want to be with him but he'd sleep most of the day away without wanting to be anywhere near you.

We also didn't spend all day everyday with him right from the beginning as we didn't want him to get used to that when it wasn't going to be that way.  We used to leave him for an hour or so and then build it up right from the day after we got him now he can be left any amount of time on his own and he's fine doesn't mind so long as you leave him the radio on for a bit of company!  I try to only leave him for 3-4 hours at a time before I go home to him but he just looks perturbed and annoyed that I've disturbed him if I go home more often than that! 

Teddy's breeder was in Norfolk and is renowned as a breeder of GR's, Ted's mum was Crufts best of breed and his dad was french trialing champion!  If you wanted her contact details if you decide on a pup then I can give them to you, just PM me!

Take care Axxxxx


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

Mandy, I didn't realise Teddy was a GR       Hope he is feeling better soon  

Greeneyed, we did like Mandy and didn't spend all day with D either when he was little although we were around the house.  DH used to work from home so would shut him in the kitchen with his basket and some toys etc but generally he used to sleep.  You need to set the ground rules from day one about furniture etc and sleeping arrangements.  We had D in our room for two nights when he was tiny but then DH said 'enough' as he just wanted to play so we got a stair gate and shut him in the tiled hallway with newspaper down (the cats live in the kitchen at night so wanted to keep them separated).  He preferred this as he knew that he had his own bit of space.  

It can be hard work for a while and at the time it seems like a lifetime but in reality it's not that long...  We got D in mid Nov at 7 weeks old and he had his last accident in the house in mid Jan so only two months.  He went through a testing time of trying to get on the sofa but it only lasted a week and has never tried to get on the bed or any other soft furnishings.  As for the carpets - DH used to keep the Vax primed with cleaner and disinfectant and we used to keep some newspaper down in case.  He got the hang of going outside almost immediately in the day time but for some reason used to have the odd little accident at night but to this day I am sure it was an attention thing to distract us when the tv was on!!        

You could invest in a playpen (see babydan ones as they are moveable and can create barriers across rooms etc) which sits on the floor and put some plastic sheeting down so you can contain him/her and protect the carpet if you don't want an un-house-trained puppy wandering around all the time?

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks Mandy and Fluffs - I am all excited now thinking a pup may be feasible though not sure I'll get it past my hubby !!! 

It would also solve some of the trust issues as we would know the dog inside out. Do you think I really could? Oh my goodness images of andrex puppies are now filling my head and I've gone all gooey!  

Might stop me thinking about babies for a bit as well! 

xx


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

It just might    I am a great believer in things happening when your eye is off the ball so to speak.....  (and when you're cleaning up poopy newspaper at 7am you won't be thinking much about your cycles...!)  I'd say go for it - but I am biased like Mandy      Do your research well and present it to DH - it might be a tough couple of months initially but it is over very quickly in relative terms....


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Course you could do it and I'm all excited for you! 

I'm a VERY proud mummy tonight as Ted jumped into the back of the car for the first time ever! He's 4 in February and we've been lifting the big fat lump into the back of DH's car for 4 years because he just stands looking at you as if he's clueless as to what you want him to do!  We tried everything, biscuits toys the lot and nothing worked.  Tonight DH opened the boot door and Ted jumped in as if he'd been doing it all his life!  Then when we were coming home he jumped in again!  DH says he's been taking liberties having us lifting him in all this time when he could do it all along and was just too lazy!   

Axxxxx


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

Funnily enough Mandy we lifted D in for the first 6mths because of hip strain but it then took another 6mths  before we could convince him he had to do it himself    DH tried everything too!  Must be lazy retriever syndrome or summat i.e. if I look cute enough they'll give in


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Im the same as Jovigirl and luuuuurve cavailer king charles spaniels. They are just the easiest dogs in the whole wide world. (hmmmm, wondering why the hell I just got a crazy cocker instead, this time arrrrrrrrrgh)


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Fluffs  they think that cute look will let them away with anything!   

Axxx


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

We had a golden retriever (now in doggy heaven  ) but we got him from the rescue centre.  We had a full history on him as his owners hadnt dumped him as such but they worked long hours and couldnt commit the time to him - he was left on his own for long hours and they realised that it wasnt fair.  So I guess what im saying is that you might be lucky and findone with a full history.  He was the soppiest animal ever and sooo good with children.

There is a place near us that trains GR and labs for the blind - if these dogs dont pass the training then they become available for adoption.  A girl we know had one and he was brilliant - I dropped a sock one day and he picked it up for me   

Youre so going to love having a GR if thats what you decide upon.  Id recommend them to anyone.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks so much ladies - think my hearts set on a pup now and I've had a chat with hubby and he seems to think it will be okay. He nearly choked when I told him how much they cost though!!! I have been promising him a new car forever and it keeps getting put off with one thing or another. Now I've told him there's no point as the pup will get it all dirty so we may as well stick with the old one  

I will probaby still ring the retriever rescue centre to see i they have any young dogs coming which will suit in the meantime as I would still be happy to consider rescue as long as the dog was right. 

Thanks again - I'll keep you posted if I get one and try and post some pics! 

Love Greeneyed x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

My DH is not your friend Greeneyed!   Looking for the breeder details for Teddy has got me going on thinking he needs a little friend!  DH is  that I'm awwww'ing through all my GR puppy books and I've found photos of Teddy at 3 weeks old, I've had a really good evening - thanks hun!   DH daren't go out now in case he comes home and there's another one here!   

Axxxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

They are irrisistable aren't they!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Sure are!!

Axxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Well I've definately made the decision now - I'll be working from home soon and looking for a puppy for around the beginning of march. 

Mandy do you want me to let you know when I find a litter?


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

Fab news hun    

It's wise to start looking for breeders now as you might want to check them out.  We started looking in August but didn't bring D home until November (he was born at the end of Sept).  A lot of it depends on whether you want a girl or a boy as they can't guarantee anything until after the birth and some breeders have waiting lists so it can take a while - it's not just a case of ring up and go fetch (unless you are prepared to go half way round the country...).  D came from South Wales - probably too far but I can provide details if required....  

PS It was dead exciting to have our name down with a breeder and wait for the call around due date to find out if there was an ickle boy pup for us


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks Fluff, I'll do that!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

If you go on the Petplan website they will email you with a list of breeders who currently have or are expecting litters.  They have vetted them so you know they are a reputable breeder.

www.petplan.co.uk

Axxxxxx

/links


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

Mandy, meant to ask - does Teddy have a nice fancy KC name?


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks for the link Mandy, 

I have been on champdogs and contacted several breeders I have also emailed the breedclub to see if they can email a list of pups. I just spoke with a lady in Lancashire who has a dog and woman available - both 10 weeks old if you are interested! 

It is a bit too soon for me unfortunately. But I have made some other enquiries and there are a couple of litters I am interested in! 

Its so exciting! 

Obviously it's not a woman but a female dog - I assume FF has edited this for me!!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

lol There's a filter Greeneyed that removed naughty words!!  Course it doesn't know we're using the word in its true sense!  

I am very interested hun, but sadly we don't have the room apart from the fact that my DH would brain me if I got another one!!    I'll just carry on being excited for you!  Are you thinking of having a boy or a girl dog hun? (getting round the filter!  )

Fluffs Teddy does have a posh name but I'm not sure what it is!   I'll get his pedigree out tonight and have a look! I'm a bad mummy not knowing that aren't I?!  

Axxxxxxxxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi Mandy, 

Sounds like you have your sensible head on today and can't be tempted! I started off wanting a girl due to the fact that they are smaller and I thought they would be less boisteress but all the breeders are telling me that yes they are smaller but there is very little difference in character between the two so I am probably open-minded. 

Cheers Greeneyed


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Greeneyed

When I spoke to my Breeder in the first place I said I wanted a small boy and she picked me out the smallest of the boys when they were born and he is quite a small GR really.  A little tip - the better the pedigree the smaller the dog will be!   Very pure breed GR's are smaller than ones with slightly wonky pedigrees! 

Ooooooh I am so excited for you!  Although we could have one up for adoption!   Since we've got our new car the Ted-mobile!  Teddy likes going in it, so now at his tea-time walk he deliberately won't poo so he has to go out in the car again at about 8!!   The little s*d he's done it two nights running now!  

Axxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Greeneyed - v exciting getting a puppy. Hard work but worth it. We had an e-mail from Daisy's breeders the other day saying her mum is due another litter at the end of the month. Dh has been giving me looks as if to say why not a 3rd! I don't think he can be serious though as two is hard enough work.

We found Honey through the local golden retriever club but Daisy we found on e-pupz which is a great site but you have to get in quick. We called up the morning after the ad went on and we were the last to get in there. 

Mandy - whereabouts in Norfolk did you get Teddy? Honey's boyf from up the road is a four year old gr from Diss. I chuckled at Teddy finally getting into the car on his own. Ours will do it if they feel like it, and there's no rhyme or reason, but more often than not they'll put the front paws up and I'll have to do the rest


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

Mandy, glad you said that about size - I was a bit miffed when a GR owner we met on a walk once commented on the fact that D 'wasn't very big' for a boy dog      I had always thought he was 'normal' so I was a bit miffed by his comment but at least I know we have pure class now and he was obviously looking for a riff-raff boy doggy to mate his girlie with          D's mum and some siblings from other litters have been to Crufts and other doggy shows and got 2nds and 3rds in some of the junior classes so there must be a bit of class in there somewhere (under all the fluff and mud and soft toys!)


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Fluffs - Next time just say "well you're obviously not accustomed to seeing a dog of this breeding if you think he's small"     If you could see Teddy now you wouldn't know he had breeding he's absolutely caked in mud having been investigating ducks today while we've been out!  Very exciting day! 

Cath - I don't know where in Norfolk hun I'm a northern lass I just know it was a right long way!    I keep threatening to find his pedigree for Fluffs so I'll do that soon and then I'll be able to tell you!

Enjoy your evenings with your doggies girls!   Although Teddy's giving me the "i need sleep" look! 

Axxxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi Ladies, 

Is this unreasonable do you think? 

I was contacted by a breeder who has a dog available at the start of March. I said we were interested however as it is three hours away I asked the following questions. 

Me - "we will be having the dog vet checked within 48 hours of picking him up, if there are any problems can we bring him back" 
Breeder - "depends what the problems are" Seemed disgruntled and not prepared to commit on this. 

Breeder - "you can't choose and will be getting the last one of the litter after everyone else has chosen theirs" 

Me - "okay but as we are based quite a way away we won't be able to come an see him beforehand, if we see him and for any reason aren't happy with him are we under any obligation?"

At which point the breeder decided she would rather not give us one and told me to go elsewhere. Fair enough I guess but is it unreasonable to ask for these assurances when spending upwards of £600! 

Obviously I don't want to upset any other breeders - what do you ladies think? (by the way this was a hobby breeder with only 3 dogs in the home - not a puppy farm)

Cheers Greeneyed xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I think it probably shows her naivity (sp?) to be honest.  My breeder wasn't a hobby breeder or a puppy farm she was an experienced breeder who showed her own dogs and bred as a means of funding her showing.  I asked all the same questions and she was fine.  I think the other thing is if they are experienced and ethical they will get you to sign to say if you ever can't look after the dog and want to rehome it you'll take it back to them.

I think you've had a close miss hun, if she's so inexperienced then that may be reflected in the way she's dealt with them as young pups.  I wouldn't give it a second thought and keep looking for a better breeder! 

Axxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

I am a big fan of hobby breeders, one off litters in a family enviroment are fantastic, believe me there are a lot of so called 'experienced' breeders out there I wouldnt go near!  

Having said that, def see the puppy before and what ever you do, dont have it delivered to you without seeing it in home enviroment WITH mother in the SAME room as puppy. No excuses!  

Have great fun finding THE one  

xxxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks ladies. 

I have been thrown off the list I was on now! I received this email this morning: 

" I had a phone call this morning from x who incidently is a close friend of mine, she tells me your intention when you had a puppy was to take it to the vet and if it wasn't well you would return it, there is enough stress and worry rearing a litter of puppies without wondering if new owners are going to return it after a couple of days and since I have a full list it may be better you look elsewhere." 

Well perhaps you are right Mandy, if people don't have faith that their puppies are fit and well when they send them on their way then that's worrying. I am back to the drawing board! 

Love Greeneyed xx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Bit unfriendly isnt it  

My gut feeling is that they propably are a good litter of puppies and as the 'breeder' isnt a 'experienced breeder' and more of a hobby breeder she has just taken offence which is silly, but a lot of dog owners do. Bit like pushy mothers!   Very standard to take a new puppy to a vet soon after purchasing to check all is well, we get that with 99% of new puppies. Just go with your gut feeling when you view any litters, you will get a feeling for the owner and dog. 

It should be such a fun time shouldnt it  

Im sure that puppy is just round the corner from mummy  

Love lou xx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks Lou, 

I have replied saying that it was the Vets who have advised me to bring the pup within 48 hours and that I should have a 48 hour guarentee - As the vets told me this I assumed it was standard practice. I did email the first breeder to say I was sorry if I offended her and she sent me an email back saying it was fine and I was asking the right questions, however she obviously felt the need to ring the other breeder who's list she know's I was on, to put her off, which is quite annoying. 

Anyway it must be fate and my pup will be out there somewhere  Just have to wait - but hey I am used to waiting lol xx 

Love Greeneyed xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Greeneyed

I think Lou's right they're inexperienced and that's why they've taken the huff.  The breeder Teddy came from had had them all checked out by her own vet anyway and they were all fine, but had I found any concerns when I saw my own vet with him she would most definately have taken him back.

Picking the right breeder is important as how they have treated the puppies in their early weeks will mould what sort of dog it turns into.  I agree go with your instincts if they're leaving you feeling uncomfortable they're not the breeder for you!

Heck, Teddy's Breeder also runs a "help-line" from 9am to 9pm for the first 3 months you have your puppy so if you have any worries or concerns that you want to talk through with her you can!  I rang her a couple of times and her advice was spot on each time.

Axxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I think the others are right and the breeder is inexpierienced. Both ours are from "hobby" breeders and they were both fine with us taking them to the vets soon after we got them home. I think the contract for Daisy covers eventualities such as there being a problem with her after we'd taken her home. 

Good luck finding another breeder. There are loads out there that are good and it's worth waiting. Before we got Honey we went to a pro breeder who wanted us to take her last of the litter and was covering up something he had with his eye. She said there was something wrong but was all for fudging for the insurance. I spoke to a vet nurse who said steer clear. It was sad at the time but then we got Hon and we have never regretted waiting.


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi Ladies, 

Well I reserved a dog from a very respectable breeder and I am going to see them on Saturday! He will be ready to come home in about 5 weeks! 

So excited now!!! 

Love Greeneyed xx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Well in the last 24 hours, two people have told me I'll get pregnant now I am getting a dog   (where do they get it from!) 

The fact that we can't have unprotected sex due to my medication may make it slightly more difficult  

Well if they are right and he turns out to be a magic fertilty dog, I'll let you all borrow him for a bit!!! 

(Sometimes you just have to laugh!) 

Love Greeneyed


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

thats great bring on the puppy! Are you going to have an indoor kennel? Harry LOVED his and due to his orthopedic op next week he has to be caged for 8 weeks after, we got it out again and he has got straight in it and thinks its his den, bless him!

DREADING him having it done but he will be much better as has been lame for months. Good old pet plan £2000 later................. 

Have you got any names?

xxx


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

Oooo how exciting Greeneyed      D had three baskets when he was little      The real one we bought him, the cardboard box we brought him home in in the car (open topped and I cut out a dip like a real dog basket - just to stop him climbing all over the car and in case he did a wee/was sick... but he had great fun chewing it so it stayed for a couple of weeks), and the cat basket which he managed to squeeze himself in to at every opportunity much to the cats disgust!    

Bet you can't wait now....?  

Fluffs xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

OMG Greeneyed I've only just seen this!!

I'm sooooooooooo  excited for you!!! Does he have a name yet?  Awwww I can't wait for you to be posting piccys of him!!!! (is it a him?  I'm so excited I've forgotten what your post said  ) 

Wooohoooo!!!

Axxxxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks Ladies and Lulu sorry to hear Harry has to have an op - I hope he is okay. Yes I think I do plan on crate training him and will look into this, I've only heard good things. I can't decide on a name yet though have a shortlist: 

Darcy, Chance, Wilbur, Alfie, Huxley, Harry, Indy, Archie, Buddy, Murphy - What do you girls think? 

I would love to have had, Henry, Ollie, Charlie or Buster but we can't have any of those because of friends kids, dogs etc 

My goodness it is so hard to decide - if I ever have a baby I will be a nightmare! 

Mandy I absolutely love Teddy and was tempted to pinch it from you but my husband isn't keen  (Not that he'll really get a say in things anyway   ) 

Can't wait till Saturday when I see them! 

Love Greeneyed xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Greeneyed - that's fab news. Can't wait to see pics. I love the name Alfie out of those but think you have to see the dog to see if they suit the name. 

Crate training is fab - though don't do what I did and drop the door making it clang and scare Hon to death on her first night. She hated it from then and runs a mile at any clanging metal. Daisy was fine though we had a makeshift pen that she got out of every morning even though she loved having a den in the evenings.

Lulu - hope Harry is ok soon.

Cathie x


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Greeneyed, from someone who has heard every dogs name under the sun, I am loving Huxley! Would really suit a GR I would think.   Have fun choosing hun

Love Lou xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I agree with Lou - I think Huxley is a fabulous name!  Awwwww I can just see a little fur bundle called Huxley!

We picked Teddy because when she emailed the piccy of him at 3 weeks old he just looked like a little Teddybear!  

Have a great time on Saturday and take us a piccy! 

Axxxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi ladies, well I went to see them on Saturday, they were almost three weeks old so a bit too little to cuddle at this stage, still not focussing or standing up properly but very cute! The breeder was lovely (if a little too enthusiastic!) she had seven GRS and absolutely loves them, she shows them, breeds them and does a lot of judging on a natonal and international level. At the same time she was quite relaxed so we didn;t feel we were getting a grilling. I am really pleased we are getting one from them so it has all turned out for the best. We are bringing him home on 29th Feb. Not sure how I can contain my excitement till then! I am so distracted thinking about him but I must get on with some work! - I'll post some pics when I get him and let you know the name we choose. 

Thanks for all your support ladies, without you it wouldn't be happening as I never thought a puppy could be a reality but now I am confident it will be just fine. I have already ordered a crate for him and two puppy training books, hopefully I'll help him become a perfect pooch (If I can resist the temptation to spoil him!) 

Hope everyone's doggies are well. 

Love Greeneyed xx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

ahhh thats great news, how exciting!  

My poor baby is at an orthopedic specialist today having his leg broken and re plated at a different angle to correct his slipping cruciate ligament. He has to be cage rested for 8 weeks so is going to be awful for him. 
All at the snip of a price of £2,000. Great advert for Petplan ladies!   No I am not on commision  

Love Lou xx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh your poor doggy, hopefully the eight weeks will fly by. Yes think I will look into insurance straight away!!! 

Cheers Greeneyed x


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Well little Freddy arrived on Friday. We have had a testing few days as after an amazing start where he seemed unfazed by anything, he was poorly after 24 hours of fetching him home!

He wouldn't eat and had the trots and went from a complete nutter to a little sad baby who wouldn't leave his bed - it was awful! however two trips to the vets and he is back to his tearaway self and just eaten his first full meal this lunch time.

I can't tell you ladies how much I have fretted about him. But he is definately well now and behaving like a very naughty boy (though extremely cute) He has got bags of character and I can tell he is going to be a real handful, he spends most of his time at the moment ripping things up, hanging off our clothing or chewing us. No is not a word he understands! - I am so attached to him already. after a great start we have made no progress with toilet training etc these last few days as he has been poorly so we have a lot of work to do.

I can't see me getting much work done the next couple of months but hey who cares, I like to think I can take it easy for a bit in place of the maternity leave I expected I would have taken by now!

Here are a couple of pictures of him as promised!





































I hope all your fur babies are well.

Love Greeneyed xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

OMG he is just the sweetist little puppy!!!!!  

Natalie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Oh my god, that is the cutest puppy ever!!!   I love them!! Love the last pic  

He is soooooooooooo cute!!!

Have you decided on a name?

Love Lisa xxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Freddy! 

I don't know why we hadn't even decided on the day and then the breeder said she needed to put something down for Pet Plan so I just said Freddy and it has kind of stuck! - Can't believe we are claiming on Pet Plan already


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

That is a lovely name!! 

We hadn't decided on a name when we got our pooch, it was only hen we phoned the vet and they asked her name, we had to think of something quick so along came sasha. 

When we bought her we just had to choose the pedigree name, which is Cheeky Leigh 

I loed going to the pet shop to buy everything, i still have her first toy!! Oh and when you take them out for the first time after their jabs!! I loved it!! Our vets held a puppy party to socialise the new pups, it was great!! Although sasha was quite bossy at that 

Love Lisa xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

OMG Greeneyed!! I am sooo proud!   I'm so pleased I encouraged you towards a puppy, he is soooo beautiful, he's brought a tear to my eye! Bless him.

He may have been poorly because he's been uprooted maybe, at least he's on the mend now and hopefully he will stay that way.

He's gonna be your best friend now through thick and thin I promise!   Give him a big sloppy kiss from me and Teddy! 

Axxxxxx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks ladies. 

His pedegree name is shinehill watermill! Which he is living up to at the moment - he can wee for Britain! 

It would be nice to see pics of your dogs if you have any you can put on photobucket or something. 

Love Greeneyed xx


----------

